# Looking for work for a CNC Lathe



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I am in need of work for a CNC Lathe. I don't have much work for it at this time, so it is sitting. Let me know if you have anything with mid to high quanity that I could machine. I will offer great prices.


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

how small of parts can you make...


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Small, what size do you need? Can you send me a print? [email protected]


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is a few legs that we make for a guy that has a business selling modern furniture. I also make my Vibekillers with the same machine.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

So What's a Vibekiller?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

You can find these forsale in the classifieds.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

CoolhandLuke said:


> I am in need of work for a CNC Lathe. I don't have much work for it at this time, so it is sitting. Let me know if you have anything with mid to high quanity that I could machine. I will offer great prices.


Hey can you do 4" idler wheels?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Can you send me a print? [email protected]


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*ton's of blowmoulders in the ......*

PA area ...... that'll get you some guud solid work :wink: 

Good luck in your quest ..... thing's will turn around soon.

PintoJK


----------



## barber (Oct 31, 2006)

*stabilzers*

take a stiff driver shaft cut it to 29 or 30 inches then make farrels for the ends. of course one to fit the stabilizer on the riser and on the other end to fit a limb saver. Makes a great stabilizer much cheaper than you can buy.

Jeff


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Hey can you do 4" idler wheels?


Done faster on a Mori Mill than a lathe. :shade: 

Hang in there, the work will come if you're a good shop.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Yea, I don't have live tooling.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey buddy, did you get my email? Would have been from Bryan Miller.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

FYI coolhand,
A friend has a live tooling lathe. not all it's cracked up to be. They only turn about 4k, no real rigidity, by the time you load up the regular tooling you MIGHT get a drill/tap setup and an e-mill, maybe.
He's headed to twin turrets or the new setup is a tool changer on the lathe nice AND expensive.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Hey buddy, did you get my email? Would have been from Bryan Miller.



I don't think so, send it again.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Bob_Looney said:


> FYI coolhand,
> A friend has a live tooling lathe. not all it's cracked up to be. They only turn about 4k, no real rigidity, by the time you load up the regular tooling you MIGHT get a drill/tap setup and an e-mill, maybe.
> He's headed to twin turrets or the new setup is a tool changer on the lathe nice AND expensive.



Huh, I was told that it is awesome.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Sent you a PM


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

ttt


----------

